# error codes



## Roxy Paws (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a nissan 2001 sentra and the service light came on - the errorcode is P1126. I can't find this partiicular code. Can any one help?
thanks
Roxy


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

ETC MOT PWR...........................................1126

Why isnt the code list with the pedal trick a sticky?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Roxy Paws said:


> I have a nissan 2001 sentra and the service light came on - the errorcode is P1126. I can't find this partiicular code. Can any one help?
> thanks
> Roxy


You probably won't have any throttle response either.


----------



## JFP in PA (Jan 4, 2006)

Roxy Paws said:


> I have a nissan 2001 sentra and the service light came on - the errorcode is P1126. I can't find this partiicular code. Can any one help?
> thanks
> Roxy


You have a low voltage/disconnected throttle control motor relay.........


----------



## Roxy Paws (Jan 2, 2006)

JFP in PA said:


> You have a low voltage/disconnected throttle control motor relay.........


Thanks for the reply - I'm not familar with this problem. What do I tell the Nissan Guy? Is this warranty issue? Can I fix this myself?
thanks again
roxy


----------



## Roxy Paws (Jan 2, 2006)

metro273 said:


> You probably won't have any throttle response either.


Metro273 
thanks for answer -
the car runs ok, just the service light comes on. I cancelled the P1126 with OBDII erase mode - but the light came back on again after driving a mile.
thanks
Roxy


----------



## JFP in PA (Jan 4, 2006)

Roxy Paws said:


> Thanks for the reply - I'm not familar with this problem. What do I tell the Nissan Guy? Is this warranty issue? Can I fix this myself?
> thanks again
> roxy



Just tell him the code you have, he will probably check for it anyway as that only takes a second.

I cannot tell if it is a warranty issue as I do not know if you have a warranty in place, but if you do, it should be covered.

As it is a "low voltage/no voltage" code, I would be looking for loose or disconnected harness plugs, cut/burnt wires, etc..................


----------

